# The 432HZ army is out to pillage



## AudioLoco (Aug 22, 2022)

Not only they are idiots with their sound of the universe BS, although mostly out to grab some views from gullible new age folk (usually with a pad and a couple of SFX sprinkled on top), they also take my tracks (the ones with more views obviously), tune it to the "magical" frequency and publish it as their own.
How well does the Youtube copyright infringement report works?

Thanks anyone...

Really pissed.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## AudioLoco (Aug 25, 2022)

Youtube has been super fast and took it down.
Just be aware pips, people are out there to steal....


----------



## reborn579 (Aug 25, 2022)

not cool stealing your track, of course. 
but the 432hz thing is a very interesting proposition. 
silly to just dismiss it like that.


----------



## AudioLoco (Aug 25, 2022)

reborn579 said:


> not cool stealing your track, of course.
> but the 432hz thing is a very interesting proposition.
> silly to just dismiss it like that.


it's silly to believe 432Hz is the "frequency of the universe"
It's silly to believe it has a "beneficial effect on our body"
So, no it's totally not silly to dismiss it.


If someone just likes better a slightly lower tuning I don't mind.
It's the BS around the mystique of the "magic number" that is certainly silly and unproven.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Aug 25, 2022)

You're 100% in the right about the copyright infringement. Defend your intellectual property and to hell with them. 

As for the aesthetic question, _de gustibus non est disputandum._


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## LatinXCombo (Aug 25, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


>



Oh bruv, "Yo, look it up on YouTube!" is not the game-winning argument that it sounded like it was in your head.


----------



## Heizenhaus (Aug 25, 2022)

LatinXCombo said:


> Oh bruv, "Yo, look it up on YouTube!" is not the game-winning argument that it sounded like it was in your head.


There is no winning against esoteric nonsense. But that video portrays very well why (to most of us) it makes no sense musically.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Aug 25, 2022)

Heizenhaus said:


> There is no winning against esoteric nonsense. But that video portrays very well why (to most of us) it makes no sense musically.


^^ and that's why I posted it @LatinXCombo .

I'm not against esoteric "nonsense" as @Heizenhaus puts it, but the arguments most 432Hz people use are just factually inaccurate, as stated in the video.


----------



## reborn579 (Aug 25, 2022)

AudioLoco said:


> it's silly to believe 432Hz is the "frequency of the universe"
> It's silly to believe it has a "beneficial effect on our body"
> So, no it's totally not silly to dismiss it.
> 
> ...


the hippies call it the "frequency of the universe" because if A would be 432Hz, than every C would be powers of the number 2. this is really how i was taught in my physics class in university, when we were studying acoustics. so it's more mathematic than anything. 

i did a test many many years ago with one of my tracks, and it did sound much better with 432 than 440. a bit warmer and more pleasant. 

i was always very curious why 440Hz was chosen as the standard a century ago. since they had the opportunity to set a standard once and for all, why didn't they choose 432Hz? it would just fit so nicely into the mathematics and physics of it all. and music is a very mathematic endeavour, even since the western system was discovered / created by pthagoras - at least according to the legend of how that happened.

regarding the esoteric part, it would be too much of a philosophical discussion for this forum, i guess


----------



## AudioLoco (Aug 25, 2022)

reborn579 said:


> the hippies call it the "frequency of the universe" because if A would be 432Hz, than every C would be powers of the number 2. this is really how i was taught in my physics class in university, when we were studying acoustics. so it's more mathematic than anything.
> 
> i did a test many many years ago with one of my tracks, and it did sound much better with 432 than 440. a bit warmer and more pleasant.
> 
> ...



If a slightly lower tuning sounds "warmer" to you I have no issue with it - and respect your taste.

But I do kind of tend to associate what you call "warmth" with "lower frequency" (in a very simplistic way and without having to involve the universe and chakras.)
A Cm will be "warmer" sounding then a Dm if you chose it as the main key for a song. A guy with a low register will sound "warmer" then your average screaming tenor...


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 25, 2022)

reborn579 said:


> i did a test many many years ago with one of my tracks, and it did sound much better with 432 than 440. a bit warmer and more pleasant.


Dude, all you did was tune it down. Of course it sounded warmer. I bet you $1,000 I could tune something to 433 or 431 and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference in a blind test.


----------



## GeoMax (Thursday at 7:13 AM)

432 Hz - The Truth Behind Nature's Healing Frequency


Why is 432 Hz so powerful? We unearth the truth behind Verdi's 'A', the Schumann Resonance and the Earth’s frequency.




www.binauralbeatsmeditation.com





It's not about "hearing" the difference. It's the feeling it imparts to the listener. Sure, subjective. But what is wrong with using a more natural frequency band?


----------



## Knomes (Thursday at 7:35 AM)

reborn579 said:


> if A would be 432Hz, than every C would be powers of the number 2


So what? It would be powers of 2 in Hz, which is just a unit of frequency.

In addition to that, 432 factorizes as 2^4 * 3^3, so that whatever scale you are using to get your C starting from A, the multiplier g such that C = g * A should be of the form g = 2^n/27 to get what you say, which is not true in any tuning that I know. So the statement seems false to me.


----------



## Mikro93 (Thursday at 7:42 AM)

GeoMax said:


> But what is wrong with using a more natural frequency band?


There is no "more natural" frequency, because the very definition of a Hertz is arbitrary. 432 Hz may (may) look nicer on paper in certain contexts, but the hz relates to the second, which is arbitrarily defined:

"The current and formal definition in the International System of Units (SI) is more precise:

The second [...] is defined by taking the fixed numerical value of the caesium frequency, ΔνCs, the unperturbed ground-state hyperfine transition frequency of the caesium 133 atom, to be 9192631770 when expressed in the unit Hz, which is equal to s−1.[1]"
(from Wikipedia, which quotes the international system)

There is nothing natural about a hertz, it's arbitrarily chosen. Adam Neely mentioned it in the previously posted video (I think).

Sorry to quote you like this, it's nothing personal, but it's not how pitch and temperament and frequencies are defined.


----------



## marius_dm (Thursday at 7:49 AM)

Why not 42 though, since it is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.


----------



## doctoremmet (Thursday at 8:06 AM)

marius_dm said:


> Why not 42 though, since it is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.


Now we’re talking. I downloaded the audiobook and tuned it down slightly. The book sounded way funnier.


----------



## GeoMax (Thursday at 8:16 AM)

Mikro93 said:


> There is no "more natural" frequency, because the very definition of a Hertz is arbitrary. 432 Hz may (may) look nicer on paper in certain contexts, but the hz relates to the second, which is arbitrarily defined:
> 
> "The current and formal definition in the International System of Units (SI) is more precise:
> 
> ...


Natural...as in the article suggests. Commonly found in nature, earth, etc. For example, I recorded my cat purring and his frequency was strongest at 432hz. Isnt Hz just a mathematical representation of sound? Seems like splitting hairs to me.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Thursday at 8:39 AM)

The anger of the people that are against the 432hz ( for the records, a tuning that i never used in my music) is making me think that the 432hz army might be onto something.....


----------



## TonalDynamics (Thursday at 8:40 AM)

Frequencies are interesting, but this new 'science' which attributes near magical powers to certain ranges is mostly bunk IME.

I played around with the whole 'binaural beats' thing with various videos featuring freqs. centered around 40Hz (after hearing what Andy Huberman had to say about it), and after about ten videos I reached the conclusion that not only did 40hz fail to help me focus more than any other kind of background noise, but after a time it became highly disturbing to my subconscious -- grating, even.

So yeah YMMV, I've explored this stuff to a degree personally but have yet to discover any actual benefit.

What _does_ benefit me however, is a nice crackling fire, or a waterfall (or any lovely white noise tbh), or a gentle river going on in the background while I'm working -- this _does_ make me more productive and makes it easier to think (I am one of those people to whom dead silence during the work day is the loudest noise on earth)

As for the 432hz 'argument'? That's a new one to me. Logic suggests that A4|432 is so close to A4|440 that there's not going to be enough appreciable difference to even alter the resonant frequency responses (resonant frequencies are a large component of frequency-related listening studies). Put in simple terms the series of sympathetic resonances achieved with 432hz. are not going to be different enough from 440hz. to warrant detection, let alone therapeutic value.

It's just a _very_ slightly flatted detune of the song in question.

Furthermore -- and I'm not sure these folks who are making this argument realize this -- but there's no such thing as '432hz music', _unless _the entire song literally never leaves the key of A, in which case you don't really need a 'song' to get the benefits of 432hz, just some kind of droning pad, maybe with some embellishments/overtones thrown in (?) to spice it up a bit.

But to clarify, if they are simply taking existing works, detuning them down by 8hz, and claiming this somehow transforms the piece into something more therapeutic to the human ear, well that's highly unlikely 

If it's like you're saying and it's being used as a cheap rationale to legitimize content-theft, that's definitely not cool.


Cheers


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Thursday at 8:42 AM)

Nashi_VI said:


> The anger of the people that are against the 432hz ( for the records, a freq that i never used in my music) is making me think that the 432hz army might be onto something.....


"These people who keep denying claims that the sky is green seem really upset and frustrated that no one is listening to them! Must mean the sky really is green."


----------



## gedlig (Thursday at 8:50 AM)

To many cultures the sky actually was green  Japan fairly recently made a separate word for green and used what's now known as the word for blue to describe both grass and sky (or you can say the grass was blue)


----------



## TWY (Thursday at 8:52 AM)

There's definitely alot of gullibility around this issue. Heck, even still in the analog vs digital debate, let alone this.


----------



## timbit2006 (Thursday at 8:57 AM)

gedlig said:


> To many cultures the sky actually was green  Japan fairly recently made a separate word for green and used what's now known as the word for blue to describe both grass and sky (or you can say the grass was blue)


I was tempted to make a satirical response with something like talking about "objectively is blue even blue since colour classification is ultimately a man-made concept?" and it turns out someone did it seriously


----------



## Mikro93 (Thursday at 8:59 AM)

GeoMax said:


> Natural...as in the article suggests. Commonly found in nature, earth, etc. For example, I recorded my cat purring and his frequency was strongest at 432hz. Isnt Hz just a mathematical representation of sound? Seems like splitting hairs to me.



I see. I can answer you, but later. Stay tuned!


----------



## Nashi_VI (Thursday at 9:09 AM)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> "These people who keep denying claims that the sky is green seem really upset and frustrated that no one is listening to them! Must mean the sky really is green."


Proving my point (that was actually a joke) i see........


----------



## Honigdachs (Thursday at 9:20 AM)

I have no idea why people call low frequencies "warm". None of that sounds warm to me. I think thick upper mid frequencies are warm. Maybe I should try the natural frequency of 432 Hz. Especially now in the winter months and the energy crisis.


----------



## José Herring (Thursday at 11:28 AM)

I heard some Beethoven tuned to 432. It was definitely different. I rather enjoyed it so I got into the 432 bandwagon for a bit and did some research. All the research I saw was total garbage and thinking that 432 is some magical mystical frequency is pretty far fetched. Some seriously far fetched conspiracy BS also. Like there was some group of people that decided they wanted to make the world more disturbed by standardizing tuning at 440. Pure nonsense. 

So I attributed it to music at a frequency that isn't generally heard any more. 
My wife now plays with a Baroque orchestra and they tune to 432. After an hour of listening to that, 432 all the newness is gone and you're just left with music at a new pitch level. Nothing too remarkable about it.


----------



## Thundercat (Thursday at 11:36 AM)

I've spent time researching 432, and actually using I too. I understand "Hitler" or "the cabal" want 440 so they can liquefy your organs while you listen to Bowie, but in my experience, 440 is just brighter, happier, more energetic, and much nicer than 432.

There is something to be said for frequency though - I'm not dismissing this entirely - haven't you noticed some of your music just sounds better in Eb or another key?

In any case, I don't like 432; it seems to impart a melancholy and lethargic feel to the tracks I've used it with.


----------



## studiostuff (Thursday at 11:43 AM)

GeoMax said:


> Seems like splitting hairs to me.


Did you say "splitting hairs", or "spitting hairs"...??


----------



## NoamL (Thursday at 11:46 AM)

The ultimate test of this is if someone put together a blind test of a series of pure sine tones. 

Half of them could be "nice" Hz values of powers of 2 and diatonic tones in 432Hz tuning.

The other half could be randomly chosen Hz values or even deliberately ugly ones like irrational fractions, numbers drawn from IRS tax returns and so on. 

If people can tell the difference in how spiritually healing they are, then this theory might be onto something.


----------



## dgburns (Thursday at 3:54 PM)

Pretty sure orchestras were constantly increasing the tuning centre upwards because the higher, brighter sound appealed more to audiences. They started out well below 432.

So if we all wrote in 432, it would be a one note affair, cause if you haven’t noticed, all the rest of the notes are on different frequencies. Or is it that jazz and dissonance don’t count……cause the universe specified the A must be at 432 for the magic to happen.

I guess I better stop writing in D.


----------



## Saxer (Thursday at 4:21 PM)

The funny part is: if someone tells the world about the mystical magic of a tuning it's astonishing how many people jump on this wagon and repeat the same words as if this were their own experiences.


----------



## ptram (Thursday at 4:45 PM)

marius_dm said:


> Why not 42 though, since it is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.


That's the secret reason why so many orchestras now tune to A442.

Paolo


----------



## tressie5 (Thursday at 5:43 PM)

Ooooh...VI-C finally broached the 432Hz subject. As an ambient musician, I've looked into this mystifying, "non-scientific for healing," frequency since a few ambient YT videos emphasize the fact that their music is tuned to 432Hz. I couldn't hear the difference, but since they swear it's based on "feel", the difference was imperceptible.

Still, giving them the benefit of doubt, in my last novel, the clerk at a holistic healing center told the new visitor that he was being non-consciously "healed' because the music he was listening to, tuned to 432Hz, fosters spirit/soul repair. Could the visitor prove it? Nope. The mystics believe it, though, and you know the saying - might makes right.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Friday at 7:27 AM)

José Herring said:


> I heard some Beethoven tuned to 432. It was definitely different. I rather enjoyed it so I got into the 432 bandwagon for a bit and did some research. All the research I saw was total garbage and thinking that 432 is some magical mystical frequency is pretty far fetched. Some seriously far fetched conspiracy BS also. Like there was some group of people that decided they wanted to make the world more disturbed by standardizing tuning at 440. Pure nonsense.
> 
> So I attributed it to music at a frequency that isn't generally heard any more.
> My wife now plays with a Baroque orchestra and they tune to 432. After an hour of listening to that, 432 all the newness is gone and you're just left with music at a new pitch level. Nothing too remarkable about it.


I'd wager you'd find it just as pleasurable (if not moreso) if the encoders went ahead and took it down the full half-step to 415.

I have a lot of experience with this on a personal level, as I've detuned my acoustic guitars down a half-step for most of my life (My old Songwriter Deluxe has been detuned for the better part of 15 years) because I like the way it makes the slightly reduced tension on the strings and feel it gives a bit more resonance to the entire instrument.

One theory is that certain high notes get brought down into a more typical vocal range, so the 'hum' in your head as you are jamming along to Beethoven or internally singing the melody of some pop-rock song feels a little more natural in terms of your internal singing voice, somehow.

But who knows... all I can say for sure is that half-step detuned music _does_ sound great, but there is also that effect like you say, that once you've played on an instrument that's detuned a half-step for long enough, it does itself begin to sound just like any other ordinary instrument and loses the 'intrigue' it might have gained from being slightly flat.

I think your second paragraph hits the nail on the head more or less; it's just hearing music at 'unusual' frequencies, and that immediately makes it more appealing to the brain, which is hardwired to seek out interesting phenomena.

Perhaps the real solution is to eternally oscillate between A4|440 and A4|415.30 so that we are in a constant state of aural fascination


----------



## TonalDynamics (Friday at 7:34 AM)

Saxer said:


> The funny part is: if someone tells the world about the mystical magic of a tuning it's astonishing how many people jump on this wagon and repeat the same words as if this were their own experiences.


That's the funny part, indeed.

The sad part is that while this sort of behavior has always existed, social media and the 'connected' world have made this sort of mob mentality stronger, more appealing, and more convenient to adopt than ever.

Have to take care these days if you value your own sanity; sometimes being (dis)connected is the best thing for your mental health!


----------



## TWY (Friday at 7:54 AM)

José Herring said:


> I heard some Beethoven tuned to 432. It was definitely different. I rather enjoyed it so I got into the 432 bandwagon for a bit and did some research. All the research I saw was total garbage and thinking that 432 is some magical mystical frequency is pretty far fetched. Some seriously far fetched conspiracy BS also. Like there was some group of people that decided they wanted to make the world more disturbed by standardizing tuning at 440. Pure nonsense.
> 
> So I attributed it to music at a frequency that isn't generally heard any more.
> My wife now plays with a Baroque orchestra and they tune to 432. After an hour of listening to that, 432 all the newness is gone and you're just left with music at a new pitch level. Nothing too remarkable about it.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Quasar (Friday at 8:08 AM)

Nashi_VI said:


> The anger of the people that are against the 432hz ( for the records, a tuning that i never used in my music) is making me think that the 432hz army might be onto something.....


432hz? No idea and no opinion whatsoever re cosmic significance, but I do know that knee-jerk contempt for such claims underscores the extent to which mainstream ontological materialists cling to their scientific method worldview with the same fundamentalist fervor one usually associates with religious fanaticism.


----------



## Henu (Yesterday at 1:19 AM)

NoamL said:


> If people can tell the difference in how spiritually healing


Completely off-topic, but I can't escape my first association each time anyone mentions "Spiritual Healing".


----------



## tressie5 (Yesterday at 1:41 AM)

Henu said:


> Completely off-topic, but I can't escape my first association each time anyone mentions "Spiritual Healing".


It's taken me many years to come to grips with the fact that people are simply uneducated and ignorant, and they didn't choose to be that way. In the past, I made fun of them and their beliefs, but as long as they don't try to force it down my throat, I'm fine.


----------



## Henu (Yesterday at 1:50 AM)

tressie5 said:


> ...the fact that people are simply uneducated and ignorant, and they didn't choose to be that way.


Well, I don't know where you come from, but I come from a country (Finland) where education has been mandatory up to 16 years of age (and recently changed to 18) and our elementary school system has been known of being extremely "fair" to all kids despite of their socioeconomical background. Should you decide to study after getting rid of the compulsory years (yes, you should), it's also completely free for everyone albeit from the studying material which you are able to also to get for free in many cases.

So when I think of those ignorant and uneducated countrymen of mine, I think it's a deliberate choice.

(Yes, it's a complete off-topic, but still. Education rocks.)


----------



## ptram (Yesterday at 4:17 AM)

The A432 thing is great for people who can't read flats!

Paolo


----------



## CrystalColleen (Yesterday at 5:04 AM)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> "These people who keep denying claims that the sky is green seem really upset and frustrated that no one is listening to them! Must mean the sky really is green."


Not quite, but thanks for playing.


----------

